# Java E-Mails versenden ohne SMTP-Authentifizierung



## technikfreack (7. April 2012)

Hi @ all!

Ich schreibe gerade in Java ein kleines Scherzprogramm mit dem man E-Mails mit "gefälschtem" Absender versenden kann. Dies soll natürlich nur für den Privaten Gebrauch sein. Meine Frage hierbei ist, wie man mit JavaMail E-Mails versenden kann, ohne sich erst mit dem SMTP-Server zu verbinden. Also soll dies dann so aussehen:

Absender: _scherzabsender@server.tld_
Empfänger: _empfänger@server.tld_

Dabei möchte ich nicht das Passwort vom Absender kennen, lege aber keinen Wert darauf, das man über die IP-Adresse den Emfänger nicht auslesen kann, es soll ja auch nur einen "OTTO-NORMAL-NUTZER" veräppeln 

Ich wäre über Lösungen sehr Dankbar


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. April 2012)

Hi,

hierfür brauchst du einen Mail-Server, der die Mails ohne Authentizierung annimmt. Da wirst du dich aber schwer tun, da das eigentlich kein Server macht ausser der, der für die Empfänger Domain zuständig ist.

Aber da du das ja mit Java von daheim aus verschickst, wird dieser die Mail dann trotzdem ablehnen, da diese von einer dynamischen IP verschickt wird.

Grüße,
BK


----------

